
Benchmarking MongoDB with Storage Engines: WiredTiger, PerconaFT, and Rocksdb - sply
https://www.percona.com/blog/2015/12/23/percona-server-for-mongodb-storage-engines-in-iibench-insert-workload/
======
sply
TL;DR On writes RocksDB is first, then PerconaFT, then WiredTiger.

Interesting results. Last months I saw the production use of MongoDB with
RocksDB engine only once. Do you use engines other than WiredTiger (or mmapv1)
and what were your reasons to do it?

